# New cabasse speakers



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Cabasse Debuts Altura MC Series of Floorstanding Speakers


* Category:
* Floorstanding Speaker News, News

* Resources & Links:
* Cabasse
* , Floor-standing Speaker


* May 23, 2009


Loudspeaker maker Cabasse recently announced Altura MC line of floorstanding loudspeakers to the North American market. To date the line up includes the new Iroise 3 and Egea 3 with two more towers to be announced shortly. Retail price for the Iroise 3 is $3,450 each. Retail price for the Egea 3 is $3,050 each.

Each new model incorporates Cabasse's proprietary Spatially Coherent System (SCS) technology. Imagine three stones hitting the surface of a lake at three different points. The created waves will mix and propagate erratically. Now imagine three stones hitting the surface at the same point. The waves grow and spread harmoniously. This single source emission (or point source) is the benefit of the co-axial drivers and wide-range tweeters designed by the Cabasse R&D team. Fidelity to original timbres and dynamic range, a wide, stable and full soundstage, are the benefits of SCS technology.
Cabasse is distributed by the St. John group in Washington.


----------

